

Project Oberon: Design of an OS, Compiler, and Computer – 2013 edition [pdf] - tonyg
http://www.inf.ethz.ch/personal/wirth/ProjectOberon/PO.System.pdf

======
xradionut
This appears to be a repost, we had a nice discussion of this work on Oberon
yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6829464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6829464)

------
bitshift
He is 79 years old, retired, and he is still delivering. The ultimate computer
scientist?

------
gruseom
This appears to be an updated edition of a masterpiece. But not the complete
text?

~~~
eterps
Here you go:
[http://www.inf.ethz.ch/personal/wirth/ProjectOberon/](http://www.inf.ethz.ch/personal/wirth/ProjectOberon/)

~~~
gruseom
Thanks!

